# U.S. Government: Ransomware Attacks Have Quadrupled This Year



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *Ransomware attacks have quadrupled this year over last year, averaging 4,000 per day, according to the U.S. Justice Department, The Wall Street Journal reported in a front-page story recently. This is because ransomware has become easier to deploy and more profitable than other scams, and bitcoin is more widely used.*
> 
> The FBI noted ransomware costs totaled $209 million in the first three months this year, compared to a total $24 million for all of 2015. Costs include lost productivity and time needed to recover files. Ransomware losses averaged $333,000 per incident in the first three months of 2016, compared to $10,000 per 2015 incident.


https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/u-s-government-ransomware-attacks-have-quadrupled-this-year/


----------

